# New member with Sage Barista Express troubles!



## dm2583 (Nov 29, 2017)

Morning forum, I'm Darsh.

As many people who join this forum, I'm sure, I probably took the plunge and bought something without taking the advice from knowledgeable folks like yourselves. I thought the reviews were all I needed to know. Clearly not!

I've posted in the Sage forum about my troubles with the barista express, any tips would be appreciated. Any alternative machine suggestions would also be welcomed.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?41508-Barista-Express-on-the-verge-of-returning-it-Should-I&p=549169#post549169

Thanks!


----------



## dm2583 (Nov 29, 2017)

I should also mention, I like milky drinks and like my milk hot, hence one of the reasons I chose the BE with its steam wand. I find milk frothers don't get the temperature hot enough


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I think the BE is a reasonable machine for the money. A friend of mine has one, and I've used it a few times round his. Had pretty good results, especially with the milk. I find the short steam wand a bit tricky to use with anything but the smallest of jugs, if it were mine I'd buy a knock drawer and put the machine on top to give a bit more space under the wand.

The steam power and tip size is a good balance so you can make the milk the temperature you like, and have plenty of time to incorporate the air and make good creamy-consistency microfoam.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

dm2583 said:


> I should also mention, I like milky drinks and like my milk hot, hence one of the reasons I chose the BE with its steam wand. I find milk frothers don't get the temperature hot enough


Watch some video's on steaming milk on youtube. The problem is very likely to be you not the machine. Personally I tend to overheat milk to suite what my wife likes - tends to stiffen the foam to much for art work. It will get milk extremely hot.

John

-


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I made a little YouTube vid using a DTP (same machine almost) which shows my technique for getting nice textured milk. With practice you'll have great results.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Don't forget if you heat the milk too much over 65-70°C it will denature the proteins and collapse the microfoam!


----------

